# Pet cremation info



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys. Since Genie recently died I've been looking up cremation information.

I thought I'd share a link so that others considering it could have a look.

Since our fish are so small the ashes may be negligible and I haven't consulted my local crematory yet but I am this evening and will report back with news.

Cremation Information


----------

